# B14: Has anyone removed their chrome trim?



## TheGiver (Jun 15, 2007)

So I've had my B14 Sentra for a few years now and still drive it more than my new (used) G20. Anyway, today I went to check up on the Sentra 'cause I didn't drive it today and the chrome trim around the windows bothered me.

Has anyone removed that trim? Any pictures available? I think I might take my chrome trim off this weekend, it's a bit dinged up from hail (the hole car has hail damage), but I bought it that way.

If anyone has any pics, please post them. I'd like to see if I would like it without chrome trim. KK0 (Anthracite Gray) and chrome doesn't really go well together.

Thanks!


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

I didnt remove my trim but I did take them off, sand them a little and spray painted them all black all around. My car is white and the windows are tinted so it looks pretty nice. If you have tinted windows then black should look nice. If you completely remove the chrome trim, then the gap between the window and doors will be big and you will end up getting all sorts of dust and crap inside your door, which may mess up the window gears inside or speakers.


----------



## TheGiver (Jun 15, 2007)

chelito92105 said:


> I didnt remove my trim but I did take them off, sand them a little and spray painted them all black all around. My car is white and the windows are tinted so it looks pretty nice. If you have tinted windows then black should look nice. If you completely remove the chrome trim, then the gap between the window and doors will be big and you will end up getting all sorts of dust and crap inside your door, which may mess up the window gears inside or speakers.


Sweet, do you have pictures? I've got that Anthracite Gray color (purple-gray), I'll probably spray it the same color since I have a can of that color paint left.


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

TheGiver said:


> Sweet, do you have pictures? I've got that Anthracite Gray color (purple-gray), I'll probably spray it the same color since I have a can of that color paint left.


If you do, just make sure you clean the chrome entirely of the paint will spread because of the oil then it just makes a big mess. I sanded my chrome a little with fine grit just to get all of the dirt off and it makes the paint go on a lot cleaner. I figured if I didnt like it the trims are easy to find at the junkyard. I ended up loving the look though and now I cant picture my car with the chrome ever again!


----------



## TheGiver (Jun 15, 2007)

That's pretty clean looking. I'm gonna have to do it one of these days.

Thanks for posting pics!


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

how did you take the trim off? i can't really see how without just ripping them off. and if tjat is how its done how did you put them back? any help would be really appreciated..


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

j.bang said:


> how did you take the trim off? i can't really see how without just ripping them off. and if tjat is how its done how did you put them back? any help would be really appreciated..


To take them off, you have to open the door and remove the rubber trimming on the inside edge. Once you take those off you will notice that there are phillips screws holding the trimmings in place. 
Make sure to remove all of them all the way around. To take them off, you simply have to slide them off because pulling will never get them off. For me, that hardest part was putting them back on because making them slide on the rails is a little tricky.
Just make sure to take your time and put aside a lot of time to do this, and of course, be patient no matter what. Because then you get bent trims, you scratch the paint (if you are painting them), etc. Have fun!


----------



## TheGiver (Jun 15, 2007)

j.bang said:


> how did you take the trim off? i can't really see how without just ripping them off. and if tjat is how its done how did you put them back? any help would be really appreciated..


I was planning on taking it off this week, but I was going to get the trim from the junkyard and it has been raining since Sunday, so I didn't make it over yet. I'd rather take it off of a car that ain't mine first


----------



## j.bang (Jan 17, 2007)

i cant get the trim off past the little windows on the door in back. does that little window have to come off?


----------



## chelito92105 (Jan 19, 2007)

j.bang said:


> i cant get the trim off past the little windows on the door in back. does that little window have to come off?


No, you actually have to be very careful. The triangle pieces in the back actually have two clips that are very hard to get off without breaking them. They are located at about the halfway point on opposite sides and you can pry them out carefully with a flathead. (The corner is an "L," halfway down one line is one clip, and halfway down the other line is the other one) Sorry if this explanation sucks. If you end up breaking them, they stay on because the ends go into the top and bottom trims, although they can fall off. Mine did once.


----------

